# Iquana Control



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

Any one else using their sling for iguana control. The are invasive here in Florida and the only rules for taking them are basic animal cruelty laws. 

Most use airguns. They suffer a whole lot less with 9.5 or 11mm steel to the head.


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Nice shooting!


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

Hope you dont mind me asking but what is your set up for 9.5?
Great shooting


----------



## KarlHungus (6 mo ago)

Awsome, are you able to use the skins for anything?


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

KarlHungus said:


> Awsome, are you able to use the skins for anything?


Or the meat.....a quick google says they are not bad if cooked low and slow.


----------



## KarlHungus (6 mo ago)

brucered said:


> Or the meat.....a quick google says they are not bad if cooked low and slow.


Yea I've seen a few yoo toob channels where they cook them up. Making them into a coconut milk based curry seems popular.


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

I heard iguana tastes good! I’ve yet to try it. Those things are everywhere you’ll have lots to shoot. Nice shooting


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

Good shooting I’m kind of curious on how they taste to maybe keep us updated if you try them


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Nice shooting looks like a good meal right there!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

brucered said:


> Or the meat.....a quick google says they are not bad if cooked low and slow.


They are considered a delicacy in Panama, to the point that they are protected.


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

Can you do anything with the skin? It's beautiful. Maybe a hatband or a belt. How about slingshot pouches?


----------



## Buckaroo (7 mo ago)

TREE CHICKINS - yes, they are delicious!

Nice shooting!


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

Nice shooting. A beautiful looking creature but no doubt it does plenty of damage to the native wildlife.


----------



## Buckaroo (7 mo ago)

Karloshi said:


> Nice shooting. A beautiful looking creature but no doubt it does plenty of damage to the native wildlife.


Yes, they're beautiful! Beautiful nasty basty's!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

my womans mother says they are quite tasty,and they hunt them with slingshots in El Salvadore also ,sadly we have none here in texas,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shootn! Go. Get em brother. 
Things give me the creeps


----------



## jburdine1956 (Dec 26, 2011)

skarrd said:


> my womans mother says they are quite tasty,and they hunt them with slingshots in El Salvadore also ,sadly we have none here in texas,,,,,,,,,,,


Just wait, just like the armadillo moving north since the 1970s, tree lizards are coming.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Yea with Global Warming and all the Iguana should be in Alaska by this time next year. 🤫🧐😳


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

jburdine1956 said:


> Just wait, just like the armadillo moving north since the 1970s, tree lizards are coming.


I’m surprised they’re not knocking on my back door here in GA yet…..or maybe I just haven’t seen them yet ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

brucered said:


> Or the meat.....a quick google says they are not bad if cooked low and slow.


Some say it's the chicken of the trees


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

jburdine1956 said:


> Just wait, just like the armadillo moving north since the 1970s, tree lizards are coming.


that is probable,as lately black bears have been migrating here thru louisiana,cant wait to see what happens with the feral pigs n bears,,,,,,


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Yea with Global Warming and all the Iguana should be in Alaska by this time next year. 🤫🧐😳


Not if I have anything to say about it!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

skarrd said:


> that is probable,as lately black bears have been migrating here thru louisiana,cant wait to see what happens with the feral pigs n bears,,,,,,


Manbearpig


----------



## Ger2020 (Apr 27, 2020)

That is super cool I would love a chance to hunt an iguana with a slingshot, unfortunately they are not very common in the uk haha


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

JASling said:


> Hope you dont mind me asking but what is your set up for 9.5?
> Great shooting


.6 24/18 for 9.5mm
.7 24/18 for 11mm


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

KarlHungus said:


> Awsome, are you able to use the skins for anything?


Never thought about it. Great idea though!


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

Jcharmin92 said:


> Some say it's the chicken of the trees


A lot of folks here make tacos with the meat. I've done that but prefer iquana stew.


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

When I was a kid we took a family trip to Belize. The locals sold them in street markets as food. They sold them alive with their arms tied back. People would purchase them and carry them home like a purse or brief case as the tie string was used like a handle. "Live food doesn't spoil" as the saying goes.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

shooter452 said:


> Never thought about it. Great idea though!


probably be like tanning snake skins? or alligator maybe?


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

skarrd said:


> probably be like tanning snake skins? or alligator maybe?


Actually, now that you mention it, one of the videos I was watching of a guy hired to kill iquanas on a school property mentioned making some extra money from the skins. I've never personally seen any products made from them. I bet they would be cool though.


----------

